# CarPlan Tyre Slik - Anyone Else?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone else use / used CarPlan tyre slik?

Its the only one I seem to get on with! :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

how many have you tried though?....theres loads out there if you start to look...to wet and shiney for me!!the dust sticks to it very quickly..


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

used CG new look trim gel yesterday for the first time - it lives up to the hype, im very impressed - give it a go if you havent already


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This stuff is great for £3 - spray on and leave, and it looks superb tbh!

NLTG is better though


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

it always looks good on my mate's car. seems to last as well. slightly worrying as it sprays over the wheels as well though. shouldn't do any harm i suppose. really different finish to ag tyre stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

autoexpress best buy too iirc?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not bad stuff in my opinion. There are products which leave a much nicer, richer finish but the carplan stuff is as cheap as chips and durable for regular weekly use. Easy to contol aerosol too.


----------

